# CML: A new method with new ideas.



## Mastermind2368 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey everyone. My name is Caleb Fox. I have been working with breaks on the method for about a year and just finally got around to publish it. It still has lots of errors, no pics for the algs, terrible algs, but it works as far as I know. Now I don't think that this is gonna be the thing that overtakes CFOP, or even something like Waterman, but only as something that proves a concept and maybe will influence a method later on.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YSk-OI1c9n87FYiXDr1TsTOLiju7Sy_8Kj4UOjL3Y2M/edit


----------



## PapaSmurf (Jan 11, 2018)

I like the idea, but as you said, the algs are terrible, and if you were to sub 1 many of the medium plls, it would be about 15 tps. You’re not gonna get anyone sub 1ing the medium algs, as they involve E and S slices which are hard to fingertrick. I know you acknowledged that it isn’t groundbreaking, but I think that even a method like petrus is faster, because of the lower movecount. It is hard to find a method with a movecount of over 60 that is viable, but don’t take this as a “This method is rubbish, you’re bad” etc, but instead either build on the concept, or start thinking about other concepts that could lead to a better method. Although I can’t say that I’ve come up with a good method myself...


----------



## MiaSponseller (Jan 12, 2018)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Hey everyone. My name is Caleb Fox. I have been working with breaks on the method for about a year and just finally got around to publish it. It still has lots of errors, no pics for the algs, terrible algs, but it works as far as I know. Now I don't think that this is gonna be the thing that overtakes CFOP, or even something like Waterman, but only as something that proves a concept and maybe will influence a method later on.
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YSk-OI1c9n87FYiXDr1TsTOLiju7Sy_8Kj4UOjL3Y2M/edit


Looks cool, but the algs seem kind of long


----------



## GenTheThief (Jan 12, 2018)

?

What is the new concept that the method proves?
Alg spam methods have been thought of before, if that was the idea.
Legend has it that the J-Perm method was used to set the worst official FMC result ever.

I really don't understand what the purpose of this method is.


----------



## KeannyThe6x6 (Jan 13, 2018)

Interesting idea Caleb!


----------

